# Using OBS to stop ducking in ZOOM



## MZD (Apr 7, 2020)

Hey guys, 

I am a super newb so please bare with. 

I'm working on a live steam event which requires a musician to playing simultaneously with someone is speaking. We're looking at using Zoom Webinar to do this and with recent events our musician and our teacher are not in the same room, so they will be conferencing in separately. We have our musician running through his software directly into his Mac and our teacher talking into his mic. This is obviously causing an issue as Zoom appears to have a built in audio ducking feature so as soon as the teacher speaks a little louder than the musician, the musicians audio cuts out - so I was recommended OBS as a potential fix to this. 

I am wondering if, A - it is compatible with Zoom via a Mac and B - will it work as a potential solution to stop the ducking in Zoom.


----------



## Narcogen (Apr 8, 2020)

This should probably be in just the Mac support forum as it's not about OBS development, just ordinary use.

Zoom has a setting to turn off this feature.









						Enabling option to preserve original sound
					

Overview Original sound allows you to preserve the sound from your microphone without using Zoom's echo cancellation and audio-enhancing features. This is ideal if your microphone or sound equipmen...




					support.zoom.us
				




If what you mean is to replace Zoom entirely with OBS, OBS is not a conferencing program; it does one-directional audio/video streaming, from OBS to a streaming platform (YouTube, Twitch, or other). However in that configuration you could easily control audio separately, and either have ducking if you wanted it, or not if you didn't.


----------

